# How do you carry mainly?



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Lots of information of which type and what caliber of gun folk carry, but I'm interested in knowing exactly how those folk are carrying those guns? There are several methods to choose from including but not all, the following methods.

Belt holster, standard or pancake or clip on.

Inside the belt holster

Inside the pant holster

Small of the Back holster

Shoulder holster

Ankle holster or

Pocket/wallet holster

Give it a thought and if you use multiple methods of carry, tell us why and which methods you utilize. Brand and model numbers or even pictures might be the ticket for someone on the fence about just how they are planning on carrying their piece when they get around to it. Smithy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How do I carry, mainly?
Very, very carefully.

Since your poll permitted only one single answer, I checked pocket carry because that's what I'm doing right now as the result of an injury.

As soon as that injury finishes healing (which will be soon, I hope), I will go back to using a pancake-style OWB rig.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am belt carrying with a Bianchi P.I. The holster adjusts to me rather than me to it. 

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Most always a belt holster. On occasion, depending upon dress and where I am, a smaller sidearm in a pocket.


----------



## ridge_and_valley (Nov 8, 2014)

After trying various carry options over the years, I'm most comfortable with belt holster carry for the primary sidearm, and pocket carry for the backup piece. When shopping for clothing, I am always on the lookout for garments that facilitate my method of carry. With the proper holster/garment combination, I've not had any difficulty concealing a short barrel N-frame revolver or a full-size Glock.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Normally, I carry a subcompact 9x19 pistol in a front pocket holster. Whenever possible I also carry a compact or full size pistol IWB. I very rarely carry OWB.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I almost always carry IWB either appendix or at the 3 position. On occasion I will carry in the pocket, and I have carried sob.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

IWB -
OWB -
In th pocket holster
Just in the pocket
on the yard open carry but sometimes IWB there too.

Depending on the gun and how I feel today, how I am dressed on the seasons and where I am doing what.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My choice is not listed. I carry off- body.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Holly said:


> My choice is not listed. I carry off- body.


Well looks like the treat starter is not only limited in ways to carry also limited in equipment that he is allowed to carry.


----------



## galaxyhitcher2000 (Mar 28, 2015)

I carry either my Stoeger Cougar or my Bersa Thunder .380 Plus IWB in a Remora with the full sweat shield and leather lining. I'm a pretty average sized guy...5'9, 185lbs. A t shirt and jeans covers it all easily. Spare mag in off-hand back pocket.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Still searching for the 'comfortable spot' to carry XD Mod.2 sub-compact.
I'm right-handed, and the comfort spot for me is on belt, outside 
pants, on left hip just behind front pocket.
Easily accessible and doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I carry inside IWB at 4 o'clock. I have multiple Theis holsters for my handguns!
Very comfortable, and well made!!

MO


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

I carry OWB most of the time. If I'm going somewhere that needs more concealment I'll change holsters and do IWB at about 3 o'clock.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I open carry a single action in a western style holster


----------



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

Nano in my front pocket.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Glock 23 OWB @ 3:00. 

Paul


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Han how do you carry at 5:00 o'clock?


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

> Han how do you carry at 5:00 o'clock?


A. A little wobbly and cheaper for the hour of happiness?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt033


----------

